# Asian girls



## Aero (May 10, 2010)

What is it with the guys today, they are all looking for Asian girls, unmarried and married guys. What do they have that we don't.


----------



## Sixgunner (Mar 5, 2008)

I've been married to one for 21 years. They are hot, exotic and don't look their age. Folks think my wife is our 19 year old daughters older sister. Only problem is that she grew up in southern California so she has her blonde moments. :smthumbup:


----------



## chuckles (May 2, 2010)

Never saw the fascination myself. Sorry.


----------



## Scannerguard (Jan 26, 2010)

Who is "we" - are you caucasian?

And are you speaking in generalizations with physical or cultural differences?


----------



## marriedguy (Nov 7, 2009)

I dont get the obsession either..I mean they are cute and pretty damn hot sometimes and all..but not enough booty..but that's just a personal taste


----------



## UrkedBayou (May 7, 2010)

Im guessing by "we" you mean white women, and by "our guys" you mean white men.

I would answer you this way: As bad as you feel regarding this subject, just think how crappy asian men must feel.

Solution: getchu a asian dude. everybody wins.


----------



## Sixgunner (Mar 5, 2008)

UrkedBayou said:


> Im guessing by "we" you mean white women, and by "our guys" you mean white men.
> 
> I would answer you this way: As bad as you feel regarding this subject, just think how crappy asian men must feel.
> 
> Solution: getchu a asian dude. everybody wins.


:lol::rofl:


----------



## marriedguy (Nov 7, 2009)

I'm blonde..I'm lost..didn't get that last one.


----------



## 2Daughters (May 13, 2010)

I am the only male where I work..there are a few Asian women that are employed here also..I find their eyes very attractive and they do have nice bodies but plenty of women are attractive...personally I like a little meat on the bones (not being shallow).


----------



## bumpgrind1 (Mar 29, 2010)

Not me! I like em' pasty white with blonde hair. Asian women can be pretty... for asian men. Black women can be pretty... for black men. And on and on... not a racist outlook, I just don't find females outside of my ethnic group sexy or arousing. They are pretty but not in a way that interest me physically.


----------



## cherrypie18 (Feb 21, 2010)

bumpgrind1 said:


> Not me! I like em' pasty white with blonde hair. Asian women can be pretty... for asian men. Black women can be pretty... for black men. And on and on... not a racist outlook, I just don't find females outside of my ethnic group sexy or arousing. They are pretty but not in a way that interest me physically.


So weird, I feel that way about men outside my ethnicity. They can be very handsome, sexy and just nice to look at, but not enough to arouse me or want me to be with them. 
I hope I don't sound racist though because I don't mind mixed relationships/marriages...I myself am a bit of a mix myself.


----------



## Scannerguard (Jan 26, 2010)

I don't think that's "racist."

That's why you will see on personal ads. . ."looking for a single, white female" or "black, striaght, male" etc.

"Mating" just can't be confined by conceptual political correctness.

That being said. . .I do think I could mate with just about any race of woman and find all women attractive. Such is the consequence of being as straight as they come. I think the posters hit the "strong points" of Asian women but white women, black women, hispanic women all have their strengths - beautiful booties, nice breasts, awesome neck napes, etc. And of course, the face - an awesome smile can make me drop in my tracks. And curves.

Must be the Italian in me 

We Italians ruled the modern world in this fashion for 1000 years after all (called Romans back then). Now we just rule South Philly and HBO.

Now. . .I just got into the "physical aspects" of women. . .I havne't even touched on the other aspects - cultural aspects.

I have to say. . .I didn't realize this til years later but I was involved in an "emotional affair" with a Southern woman for years. They know *a lot* about how to work a man's sexual psyche. This girl used to just bat her little eyelashes at me ("What? You had a crush on little ol' me?") and it was never physical but I was like dopey for her.

And I am a Northeasterner.

So yes, I think culturally, asian women have a few things to teach caucasian women about men.

We could delve into that side of it if you want but it may piss the white women off what I am going to say. . .but I have never been one for being PC.


----------



## mom2threekiddos (May 19, 2010)

Im a white gal, and looking at asian gals, they are pretty, but I'd hate to not have any boobs! Or a butt! and most are short. I mean really short. My Mother in law is full Korean. She is 5'0", probably like 105-110lbs if that? Very tiny boned, and small breasts. Practically nothing. My Father in law met her while he was at war years ago. My husband is half korean. He is built more like a white guy, 6'0", pretty big boned, not small like most korean guys, has dark black hair and his eyes are more like koreans than white guys. He tans very easily. Our kid are 1/4 korean. Our oldest has more of the korean's eyes, but other than that, you really cant tell that our kids are part korean. If I were a guy, I wouldnt be attracted to the asian women. I'd want more booty, and boobs... and for them to be around 5'6"...or alittle taller at least. My father in law loves them though.


----------



## CH (May 18, 2010)

White, black, brown, yellow, blue, orange. If they look good and are a good person to boot, it's all good. The outside skin hooks you in but it's what is inside that keeps you staying.

Been with girls who looked like 10s but after a week or 2, I would gladly take a bullet to the head rather than live with them for the rest of my life.


----------



## tattoomommy (Aug 14, 2009)

There was an episode about this on the Tyra show I think yesterday... interesting lol. Most of the guys on there said they fell in love with the asian culture and the way the women behave in that culture. It was really easy to read between the lines so I won't get into it, but you could watch the episode if you're curious.


----------



## finallyseewhy (May 1, 2010)

tattoomommy I missed that episode and really wanted to see it...I would love to here more about it


----------

